# Miso Glazed Escolar with a Kim Chee and Ko Chu Jang Butter Sauce



## ironchef (May 29, 2006)

I kinda stole this idea from Roy Yamaguchi  . Yes, chef's do "borrow" ideas from each other all the time. Substitute butterfish(ideally), sea bass, or halibut.

*Miso Glazed Escolar with a Kim Chee and Ko Chu Jang Butter Sauce*

*Yield: 10 Servings*

*Ingredients*:

For the fish:
10 ea., 7 oz. Escolar or Butterfish filets, skins and bones removed
1 c. Sake
1 c. Mirin or Simple Syrup
1/2 lb. White Sugar
1/2 lb. White Miso
4 Tbsp. Ginger, minced
4 Tbsp. Lemongrass stalks (white part only), minced
Frying Oil as needed

For the butter sauce:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/basic-beurre-blanc-12698.html

3 Tbsp. Fresh Lime Juice
2 Tbsp. Ko Chu Jang (Korean Chili Sauce)
4 Tbsp. Kim Chee, chopped fine

*Method*:

*For the fish*:
In a saucepan, combine the miso, mirin, sake, sugar, ginger, and lemongrass and simmer until it comes to a caramel-like color. Cool in an ice bath until the mixture is at least 50-55 degrees. In a non-reactive marinating dish or container, cover the fish with the marinade until they are completely covered, and marinate overnight or for at least 24 hours. Let the fish stand at room temp. for at least 15-20 minutes before cooking. Heat the oil in a saute pan on medium high. Add the fish and cook until just cooked though, but becareful to not overly burn the outsides of the fish. The fish will char a bit which is fine. 

*For the sauce:*
Prepare the beurre blanc accordingly, but sub. the lime juice for the lemon juice. Right before the butter is added, whisk in the ko chu jang. After adding the butter and straining the sauce, stir in the chopped kim chee, season to taste with salt, and keep warm.


----------



## amber (May 29, 2006)

Where is the photo of the final dish?    Kim chee rings a bell.  A pickled cabbage?  I had a Hawaiian friend that mentioned that.


----------



## ironchef (May 30, 2006)

Sorry, no picture. I haven't made this dish in awhile. Next time I run it I'll try and take one if I remember.


----------

